# [V] Nintendo 64



## OldShatterhand (5. Februar 2012)

Guter Zustand, 2 Originalcontroller, Speicherkarte und 5 Spiele. Siehe Screenshot. Preis 70€ VHB inkl. versichertem Versand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adamanthul (5. Februar 2012)

Verkaufst du die Spiele auch einzeln?


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Februar 2012)

Hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor, nein. Will das ganze Paket loswerden. Am Preis kann ich noch drehen.


----------



## Exar-K (6. Februar 2012)

Ein N64 ohne Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask und Goldeneye ist eh nix wert.


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2012)

Vergiss "Conker's Bad Fur Day" nicht.


----------

